# Goats in Coats



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

Got cold last night!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How adorable! Did you buy those or make them? (The coats)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty in pink! Adorable!


----------



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

@Luckthebuck234, the coats are dog coats I had gotten for my 2 small dogs! They worked perfectly!!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Osyrys (Jun 16, 2016)

bongogramma said:


> Got cold last night!


They look beautiful in this pink dress!


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 27, 2017)

Such a cutie pie!


----------

